# Butt cheek chafing



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

On 50 mile plus rides I have been getting chafing on my lower right butt cheek where it joins the back of my thigh and touches the saddle. Would rotating my saddle nose slightly to the right be an appropriate adjustment to try? 

I have been using chamois cream which helps but the brand I am using now (Performance branded) doesn't last during a 4 hour plus ride; at least for my right butt cheek.


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

Try a different chamois cream - some last longer than others. DZnuts comes to mind as having a good rep.

Also, it's possible your saddle is not a good fit for you. Or your fit is not correct. These things start to matter more on longer rides.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Saddle or saddle height are the usual two culprits. What kind of shorts are you using? For me, I've found I can't deal with thicker padding. Louis Garneau comfort chamois or some of the older true chamois style Pearl Izumis.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Level Saddle.
Noxzema.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

What's your saddle's profile? A gradual transition from the back to the front may be part of the problem. Some of the Brooks models have a more abrupt transition and may be better.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

*Been there, done that, lots.*



jmess said:


> On 50 mile plus rides I have been getting chafing on my lower right butt cheek where it joins the back of my thigh and touches the saddle. Would rotating my saddle nose slightly to the right be an appropriate adjustment to try?
> 
> I have been using chamois cream which helps but the brand I am using now (Performance branded) doesn't last during a 4 hour plus ride; at least for my right butt cheek.


You’re having problems on one side because you’re twisted or tilted on the saddle. Could be a leg-length discrepancy, structural or functional. Saddle height can reveal problems that would not otherwise be present. You can lower your saddle to alleviate the problem, but you’ll need to identify what the cause of your asymmetry is.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

+1 on saddle leveling. or at least playing with it's angle.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It never hurts to try rotating the saddle a little...it's what I do. My saddle points just a little to the right.

With that said, I have all sorts of little fit problems on the bike. My left leg is about 1/2" shorter than my right, most of which is in the femur which means it has to be more forward than my right leg. Hence the reason for turning the saddle to the right a little.

I have a permanently separated right shoulder at the AC joint which collapses a little when on the bike which rotates my body to the right.

And to top it off...my shifters are not completely level because my left thumb is fused and has less muscle in the palm than my right hand so it sits just a bit higher than the right side to get a level feeling while on the hoods.

Most of the time the body is not symmetrical and small adjustments need to be made to compensate and get the fit of the bike correct. It might look a bit funny, but if it works, it works


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

could be a million things:

another of which, poor technique (only one side chaffing)


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.

I had a pro bike fit with a tune up 6 months latter. I have Specialized BG inserts and shims in my shoes to offset differences in leg length.

My saddle is Selle Signo Gel Flow. 

I have a variety of shorts that I wear: Castelli, Hincapie, and Assos. My latest chafing incident involved the Castelli but if I ride long enough I have had chafing with all of them.

So plan A is to take some additional cream with me and reapply it midway through the ride. I will also try some minor seat adjustments based upon how plan A works out. The re-cream could just help mask seat adjustment or seat fit issues.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

crispy010 said:


> Try a different chamois cream - some last longer than others. DZnuts comes to mind as having a good rep.
> 
> Also, it's possible your saddle is not a good fit for you. Or your fit is not correct. These things start to matter more on longer rides.


Chamois Butter is my best friend  Almost 8 hours of ride time on Saturday and NO pain in that region - sadly I forgot to put the stuff in between my toes and got a NASTY blister on my foot that I can almost taste!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

jmess said:


> On 50 mile plus rides I have been getting chafing on my lower right butt cheek where it joins the back of my thigh and touches the saddle. Would rotating my saddle nose slightly to the right be an appropriate adjustment to try?
> 
> I have been using chamois cream which helps but the brand I am using now (Performance branded) doesn't last during a 4 hour plus ride; at least for my right butt cheek.


I still have an _occasional _problem with chafing on the right side. The problem was much more severe last year until I visited my chiropractor who found and, now periodically corrects a pelvic rotation that can creep back with no particular reason. When it does, it causes me to sit slightly to the right side of the saddle which causes my right butt cheek to move slightly fore and aft with each pedal stroke. Two things I'm always aware of when I ride now are being centered on the saddle and keeping my back as straight. If you're bending too much at the waist, that's cause for movement on the saddle too. Lastly, never underestimate the value of core fitness. It sucks to be in the gym this time of year so, I do this at home 3-4 mornings a week. This was in bicycling a couple years back. It's very good stuff IMO. 

http://www.gonzaga.edu/Files/Athletics/Rudolf-Fitness-Center/Flyers/QuickandEasyCore.pdf

And try DZNuts. My first ride of the year was over 100 miles ( hey, a free trip to FL in Feb.) and my junk and butt cheek(s) were protected very well, ALL DAY. :thumbsup: 

http://www.dz-nuts.com/catalog/


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Vaseline is amazing stuff and super cheap to boot.


----------

